# adjusting reflex buckskin draw length



## wags2 (Jan 26, 2009)

This is the first bow that I have had that has a rotating module to adjust draw length. The bow is 27-30 inches, I need to move it from 29" to 28" and one of the allen bolts to adjust it is blocked by the edge of the limb. What is my easiest way of adjusting this? This bow has the slam & 1/2 cam on it.

Thanks

Steve


----------



## alucanbob (Jul 10, 2003)

*Change dr lengh*

Get a thick pad for the floor and a thick glove to put on top of the top cam and force the top cam down ' you can put a dowel through the opening of the cam and limbs ! you ll get it done some how like I did on my highlander. bob


----------



## wags2 (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks-That is what I did to get it adjusted, thanks for the info.


----------



## Buster of Xs (Nov 28, 2008)

Usually you just have to push the cables toward the riser and the cam will rotate enough to get to them. It's the safest method.


----------

